# Lapierre 2012



## -Testpilot- (23. Juni 2011)

Lapierre 2012


----------



## lukiluk (23. Juni 2011)

Hier sieht man alle http://www.velovert.com/information/3961/lapierre-2012-toutes-les-nouveautes-

Und ja 120mm mit pendbox...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (23. Juni 2011)

Gibts eig. auch eine Seitenansicht vom neuen Spicy?


----------



## EinStift (23. Juni 2011)

*Lapierre Spicy 2012!
*














Komplett aus Carbon wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab!


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juni 2011)

Aha, neues Marathonbike von Lapierre. D.h. wird wohl zwischen X-Control und Zesty angesiedelt.

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/lapierre-kommt-mit-neuem-marathonbike.html











Pendbox:


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juni 2011)

Zesty 314 2012:
http://cdn2.static.mporatrons.com/site/dirt/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/la1.jpg
Spicy 516 2012:
http://cdn2.static.mporatrons.com/site/dirt/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/la2.jpg

http://cdn2.static.mporatrons.com/site/dirt/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/la3.jpg


----------



## FireGuy (24. Juni 2011)

sind ja die jetzigen Modelle schon geschmalzen teuer, aber die Carbondosen... oi da wird sich das Haushaltsbudget nicht freuen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juni 2011)

Mit den neuen OST-Dämpferaufnahmen müssten die Räder ja nun recht flexibel sein, was Dämpfer oder Federweg hinten angeht, oder sehe ich da was falsch? Also zB einen 222er Dämpfer, dafür das Alustück kürzer und dennoch 160mm Federweg?


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juni 2011)

Ist das die neue XT Kurbel für 2012?


----------



## EinStift (24. Juni 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Mit den neuen OST-Dämpferaufnahmen müssten die Räder ja nun recht flexibel sein, was Dämpfer oder Federweg hinten angeht, oder sehe ich da was falsch? Also zB einen 222er Dämpfer, dafür das Alustück kürzer und dennoch 160mm Federweg?



Nennt sich OST+ und Zesty und Spicy können wohl vom Federweg getauscht werden. Spicy soll auch 10mm tieferes Tretlager haben und 15mm kürzere Kettenstreben und 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel.


----------



## TheMicha (24. Juni 2011)

Sehe ich da am 516 eine Remote-Sattelstütze von Lappiere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (24. Juni 2011)

314 mit xt und 516 mit slx.

super.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich will Preise, Preise und noch mal Preise ^^

Hoffen wir mal, dass diese im aktuellen Jahr relativ stabil bleiben, trotz dem bösen Griechenland.

Das 314er Zesty hats mir ja dieses Jahr mal richtig angetan *.*.

Zum Glück, denn dann muss ich mich auch nicht mehr zwischen 314 und (dem für mich eh [noch] unbezahlbahren) 514 entscheiden. Ich hoffe nur mal, dass die neuen Modelle diese "Knack"-Krankheit überwunden haben


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juni 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> 314 mit xt und 516 mit slx.
> 
> super.



Eine Welt bricht zusammen.....


----------



## geosnow (24. Juni 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Eine Welt bricht zusammen.....


----------



## maggse (24. Juni 2011)

EinStift schrieb:


> Spicy soll auch 10mm tieferes Tretlager haben und 15mm kürzere Kettenstreben und 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel.



Naja, das ist mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, da die offiziellen Geo Angaben zum Spicy nicht stimmen. 
Bei meinem 2010er gemessen: 
Kettenstrebe: 442mm statt offiziellen 438mm
Lenkwinkel: knapp unter 66° statt der offiziellen 67° (und das ist auch gut so )
und irgendein Magazin hat 65.6° gemessen

Eine etwas kürzere Kettenstrebe wär gar nicht so schlecht, allerdings würd wahrscheinlich kürzer als 330mm wiedrum die Bergaufperformance negativ beeinflussen.

Über die Spacerlänge beim Dämpfer könnte man Tretlagerhöhe/Lenkwinkel/Sitzwinkel variabel halten. 

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Juni 2011)

Hatte gestern das Vergnügen in les Gets auf dem X-Flow ein paar Meter zu rollen.
Sehr antriebsneutral und fluffig. Fühlt sich nach mehr als 120mm an.
Das Zesty 714 scheint noch etwas abgespeckt zu haben. Fühlt sich ganz schön leicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex1980 (26. Juni 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das Zesty 714 scheint noch etwas abgespeckt zu haben. Fühlt sich ganz schön leicht an.



göttlich, das neue 714... ist dieser dunkle Look der Easton Räder Serie oder nur für Lapierre?


----------



## Rockshock (27. Juni 2011)

Geil geil geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beastyboy (7. Juli 2011)

http://www.velovert.com/information/3961/lapierre-2012-toutes-les-nouveautes-


----------



## hoschi2007 (7. Juli 2011)

ab wann sind denn die Bikes zu bekommen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Juli 2011)

Nach der Eurobike, wie jedes Jahr. Spätsommer / Herbst halt.
Angabe ohne Gewähr


----------



## surprise11 (8. Juli 2011)

X flow 911 . . . ich glaub, mein Spicy fühlt sich alleine! Ein wirklich SEHR SEHR schönes Rad, bin auf die Spez. gepannt.


----------



## Rockshock (12. Juli 2011)

Ich liebe die neuen LPs jetzt schon!!! Oje, die Verführung ist groß....!


----------



## hergie (22. Juli 2011)

Froggy 518





Froggy 318





DH









Das Froggy 518


----------



## derfreaker (12. August 2011)

hallo fans, wer weiss was über spicy modell-ausstattung 2012: gabel, bremsen, kurbel, modelle? mich interessiert das 316, evtl. 516, mein bkehändler hat mich dahin teilweis schon informiert. blos kein carbonifiziertes enduro will ich haben!!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. August 2011)

Hey,

ich hab diese Tage mit nem Kumpel (und einem Zesty 514er Leihrad aus Dresden) diese Tour hier unternommen.

Als ich das LP wieder abgeben musste, unterhielt ich mich noch ein wenig mit einem dortigen Berater. Er meinte, dass die nächsten Lapierres entweder günstiger werden oder im Preis zumindest stagnieren. 

Auch meinte er, dass das 514 einen kompletten Carbon-Frame spendiert bekommt, was man im (preislichen) Gegenzug dann wieder mit einer Rock Shox Revalation kompensieren wolle. (Wobei ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass der Tausch einer Federgabel für einen kompletten Carbon-Rahmen den Preis abfedert). Btw.: Farben sind nat. auch noch nicht final.

Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, wie die neue Aufstellung aussehen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo(w)rider (19. August 2011)

preis soll angeblich für 2012 runter gehen...wie viel das im endeffekt sein wird, wird man sehen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. August 2011)

Flo(w)rider schrieb:


> preis soll angeblich für 2012 runter gehen...wie viel das im endeffekt sein wird, wird man sehen



Jo wird er wohl, hier mal der Vergleich beim Spicy 516 in brit. Pfund:

http://www.welovelapierre.com/lapierre-spicy-516


----------



## Zearom (19. August 2011)

naja, vieleicht ist dann auch die Ausstattung nicht auf dem Niveau von 2011. Solang nicht 100%ig klar ist, was an den Rädern dran ist, ist das doch eh blindes rumgestochere...

Zudem frag ich mich mit welchem Grund die Preissenkung einhergehen sollen? Rohstoffe teurer als 2011, Personalkosten sind auch nirgendwo stark genug gesunken... Eventuell sind die Modelle mit den von 2011 wohl eher schlecht zu vergleichen...


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. August 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Zudem frag ich mich mit welchem Grund die Preissenkung einhergehen sollen?.



Vielleicht ist sie schlicht durch den unverhältnismäßigen Aufschlag von 2011 begründet...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. August 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Zudem frag ich mich mit welchem Grund die Preissenkung einhergehen sollen? Rohstoffe teurer als 2011, Personalkosten sind auch nirgendwo stark genug gesunken... Eventuell sind die Modelle mit den von 2011 wohl eher schlecht zu vergleichen...



Na zumindest hat man eine Remotestütze und hinten XT-Schaltwerk. Würde mich freuen, wenn die auf die elende Talas verzichten.

Beim Dämpfer scheint sich nix zu ändern. Laufräder kann ich allerdings nicht klar erkennen.

Und zumindest bei meinem Händler lagen die 2011er wesentlich länger im Laden als die 2010er (wobei das auch darin liegen mag, dass ich selber gekauft und eins vermittelt hab*g*). Die anfänglichen Preise waren eh scho unverschämt 2011.


----------



## Zearom (20. August 2011)

Jo, günstig wars in der Tat nicht. Aber LP war ja nicht die einzige Marke die 2011 kräftig mehr verlangt haben, mir fällt keine einzige Marke ein die ihre Preise in dem Umfang wie oben gezeigt auch reduziert haben. Jedenfalls nicht ohne auch in den Komponenten abstriche zu machen.

Mich würds ja freuen wenn das hohe Preisniveau sich etwas normalisieren würde, aber offen gestanden, wenn man jetzt wirklich darauf baut, das dürfte ne Enttäuschung werden.

Gibts denn nun schon offiziellere Komponentenlisten? Denn momentan ist das ja mehr ein lustiges Teileerkennen auf den Photos. Zudem auf Messen doch eh die hochpreisigen Modelle gezeigt werden...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. August 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Gibts denn nun schon offiziellere Komponentenlisten? Denn momentan ist das ja mehr ein lustiges Teileerkennen auf den Photos. Zudem auf Messen doch eh die hochpreisigen Modelle gezeigt werden...



Müsste mal meinen Händler fragen, der hat bei LP nen Login. Ausgiebiges Suchen im netz ergab bisher nix.


----------



## ipuoL (21. August 2011)

ich kann mic momentan nicht für LP oder Trek entscheiden aber baue auf das Zesty 514. Deswegen wäre es mal interessant zu wissen was da kommt ...


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. August 2011)

http://www.velovert.com/information/3961/lapierre-2012-toutes-les-nouveautes

Schau mal auf dem Link, das ist ein Bild vom 514. Wird 2012 einen Carbonrahmen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (22. August 2011)

Sollte der Preis nach unten gehen, könnte man das doch ganz gut mit dem Dollar-Kurs begründen *g*


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. September 2011)

Durften die letzten 2 Tage auf der Eurobike die neuen 2012 er Modelle bestaunen....
Interessante Pallette dieses Jahr. Preise sind im Vergleich zum Vorjahr deutlich gesunken....

 X-Flow 312     1999,-
  X-Flow 412     2699,-
  X-Flow 512     3199,-
  X-Flow 612     3899,-
  X-Flow 712     4899,-
  X-Flow 912     5999,-

  Zesty 214     1999,-
  Zesty 314     2499,-
  Zesty 514     3199,-
  Zesty 714     3999,-
  Zesty 914     4999,-

  Spicy 316     2299,-
  Spicy 516     3199-
  Spicy 916     5599,-

  Froggy 218     1999,-
  Froggy 318     2299,-
  Froggy 518     3499,-

  DH 720     3899,-
  DH Team  6499,-


----------



## ipuoL (3. September 2011)

cool wäre ein Video gewesen wie von Canyon auf der Eurobike. Aber supersache schonmal mit den Preisen. Habt ihr Ausstattungen abfotografieren können?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. September 2011)

Sodele, war auf der Eurobike, hab Fotos gemacht  Wenn jmd. ein spez. Rad sehen will, kurz BEscheid geben. Hab aber nicht alle.

Anbei Bild und Daren fürs Spicy 316, ein 216er wird es nicht geben, Ausstattung liegt zwischen beiden, Preis in etwa bei dem des 216 von 2011:

Dämpfer wurde aufgerüstet auf RP2, Naben sind von XT. Hat nun gleich 2-fach mit Bash, Felgen weiterhin die Alexrims FR30. Bremsen müssten Avid sein, hab ich net drauf geachtet.







Das 516er hat nun endlich keine Talas mehr, sondern eine Float mit Fit-Kartusche. Die Remotestütze ist ein Lapierre OEM-Teil wie es scheint. Dämpfer auch RP2. Laufräder identisch zum 316er. Bremse war glaub die RX.






Das 916 hat eine Kindshock 950er Sattelstütze, XTR (Shifter XT), Ebenfalls eine Float mit Fit-Kartusche, aber keine Factory mit Kashima. Dämpfer weiß ich nu grad gar net, hing zu hoch *g*


----------



## Maui_Jim (3. September 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Sodele, war auf der Eurobike, hab Fotos gemacht  Wenn jmd. ein spez. Rad sehen will, kurz BEscheid geben. Hab aber nicht alle.



Hi,
mich würde das Zesty 514 und/oder 314 interessieren. Vor allem das Unterrohr, wegen der Zugverlegung...

Ist das wieder so unvorteilhaft gelöst (komplett über den Lapierre-Schriftzug) wie bei dem 2011 Modellen?
Das 714 hat nach innen verlegte Züge, aber ist das bei den Alumodellen genauso?

Wäre super wenn du ein paar Bilder davon hättest...

Grüße


----------



## campariseven (3. September 2011)

Welche Gabel hat das neue Spicy 316 auf dem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. September 2011)

campariseven schrieb:


> Welche Gabel hat das neue Spicy 316 auf dem Bild?



Wie im Vorjahr beim 216 ne Domain R mit 160mm und Stahlfeder und -rohren. Schwer, aber funktioniert super.

Die beiden Zesty hab ich, aber aufs Unterrohr hab ich nicht gesondert geschaut. Bei den Carbonrahmen liegen die Züge aber innen. Zumindest beim Spicy 916.






Verlaufen eher an der linken Seite, sieht man nun nicht richtig. Ist aber beim Spicy auch so. Wäre von der anderen Seite leider auch nicht mit der Kamera rangekommen.

Beim Carbonrahmen aber auf jeden Fall innen:


----------



## Maui_Jim (3. September 2011)

Danke!!!

Da muß ich wohl doch auf die neuen Modelle warten, sehen hammergeil aus!!

Vielleicht hat es ja mit der Zugverlegung noch jemand anderer besser gesehen...

Grüße


----------



## Rockshock (5. September 2011)

Hi. 
Weiß jemand, ob das Zesty 314 (2012) eine Steckachse vorn, bekommen hat?
Gruß


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. September 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Hi.
> Weiß jemand, ob das Zesty 314 (2012) eine Steckachse vorn, bekommen hat?
> Gruß


 
Nein erst ab 514


----------



## Frankie Cologne (5. September 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Zesty514 jetzt RockShox Gabel und SLX Kurbel verbaut hat? Bzw. scheinbar ist das 514 jetzt teilweise schlechter ausgestattet als die Vorgängermodelle, nur um die UPE niedrieger bzw. konstant zu halten?


----------



## Rockshock (5. September 2011)

@Bikedude: Thx


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Zesty514 jetzt RockShox Gabel und SLX Kurbel verbaut hat? Bzw. scheinbar ist das 514 jetzt teilweise schlechter ausgestattet als die Vorgängermodelle, nur um die UPE niedrieger bzw. konstant zu halten?


 
Das 514 hat einen Carbon rahmen. Kann man somit schlecht mit dem 514 aus 2011 vergleichen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Zesty514 jetzt RockShox Gabel und SLX Kurbel verbaut hat? Bzw. scheinbar ist das 514 jetzt teilweise schlechter ausgestattet als die Vorgängermodelle, nur um die UPE niedrieger bzw. konstant zu halten?



Ne Revelation nun generell schlechter als ne Float/Talas zu bezeichnen würde ich so nicht durchgehen lassen. Imm Einkauf sicher günstiger. Dafür gibt es aber einen Vollcarbonrahmen.


----------



## surprise11 (5. September 2011)

Also was mir nicht gefällt ist das Gewicht von den Spicy 2012.
516 von 2011 - gewogene 13,7 kg
516 von 2012 - angebene 14,4 lt einem Beitrag im I-Net (wenn mann das glauben kann)
Mich persöhnlich stören diese 13,7 schon ein wenig bei meinen Touren!
Surprise


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. September 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Also was mir nicht gefällt ist das Gewicht von den Spicy 2012.
> 516 von 2011 - gewogene 13,7 kg
> 516 von 2012 - angebene 14,4 lt einem Beitrag im I-Net (wenn mann das glauben kann)
> Mich persöhnlich stören diese 13,7 schon ein wenig bei meinen Touren!
> Surprise



Tja, eine Remotestütze allein wiegt halt schonma 300g mehr als ne Thompson Elite. Dazu statt der Fulcrum Red Zone die Laufräder auf Basis der Alexrims FR30. Wobei die schon bei den Red Zone hätten bleiben können, gerade wg. Tubeless.
Naja, meins wird mit Coil-Dämpfer wieder 14,5kg wiegen, störte mich aber nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surprise11 (6. September 2011)

Hi

Prinzipiell stört mich das Gewicht auch ned, aber wenn ich mit meiner Freundin/Freunden unterwegs bin, merk ich schon einen Unterschied.
Es ist halt ein Kompromiss, wenn ich runter bügle muss ich warten, wenn wir hochfahren warten sie.
Tubeless: Das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen/gefahren bin. Im Park mit weniger Luft klebt das Rad förmlich in der Line.
Mfg


----------



## Zearom (6. September 2011)

Eigentlich recht geschickt was LP da genau macht. Neues Modell, da eine Modellvariante weniger, da eine mehr. Dazu neue Rahmen. Ich glaub da die 2011er mit 2012er zu vergleichen dürfte schwierig werden. Jedenfalls ist das schon ein großes Stück Modellpflege, und wohl auch wesentlich mehr was da so andere Firmen so für 2012 präsentieren...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (7. September 2011)

Wann kann man denn ca. mit den "endgültigen" Konfigurationen der einzelnen Modelle rechnen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. September 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Wann kann man denn ca. mit den "endgültigen" Konfigurationen der einzelnen Modelle rechnen?



Die steht schon fest.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (7. September 2011)

Und wo kann man die einsehen? ^^


----------



## Maui_Jim (7. September 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Und wo kann man die einsehen? ^^



Und vor allem, ab wann kann man die 2012er bekommenâ¦


----------



## surprise11 (7. September 2011)

Hi

In google lapierre-bikes eingeben und schon sind alle Räder + Ausstattung zu finden
Mfg


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. September 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> In google lapierre-bikes eingeben und schon sind alle Räder + Ausstattung zu finden
> Mfg



Oder halt gleich den Link zur 2012er HP posten 

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. September 2011)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Und vor allem, ab wann kann man die 2012er bekommen



Die Ersten ab November 2011. Aber noch nicht alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (8. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Ersten ab November 2011. Aber noch nicht alle.



Danke! Da muß ich mich wohl in Geduld üben...
Das wird schwer 

Was heißt noch nicht alle? Modelle oder Ausstattungsvarianten?

Gruß


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. September 2011)

Es gibt über 50 Modelle mit verschiedenen Lieferterminen. Das würde den Rahmen sprengen die zu listen. Was würdest du den gerne wissen?


----------



## derfreaker (8. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Was würdest du den gerne wissen?


hi p. was hat das telefonat mit m. ergeben in bezug auf 516er


----------



## Maui_Jim (8. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Es gibt über 50 Modelle mit verschiedenen Lieferterminen. Das würde den Rahmen sprengen die zu listen. Was würdest du den gerne wissen?



Ich vergesse immer das Lapierre auch noch andere Räder macht außer Mounbtainbikes

Speziell das Zesty 314 oder 514, da muß ich noch mal schauen wie flüssig ich bin. So kurz vor Weihnachten

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. September 2011)

Bitte zu beachten, dass die Termin ohne Gewähr sind...
Das Spicy 516 in Gr. 42 KW 49-50 , Gr. 46 sollte KW 42-43 aufschlagen,
Zesty 314KW 39-40 und 514 KW 03-04 2012.


----------



## Maui_Jim (8. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Bitte zu beachten, dass die Termin ohne Gewähr sind...
> Das Spicy 516 in Gr. 42 KW 49-50 , Gr. 46 sollte KW 42-43 aufschlagen,
> Zesty 314KW 39-40 und 514 KW 03-04 2012.



Da wird es wohl doch das 314er werden. 
Vielen vielen Dank!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (8. September 2011)

Froggy 318 mit einer 200 mm Marzocchi???, laut der UK Seite. 
Was ich auch nicht (immernoch nicht) verstehe, warum LP es nicht schafft, absenkbare Gabeln für Spicy und Froggy einzubauen. 
Wißt ihr warum LP diese Philosophie verfolgt, während so ziemlich jeder andere Hersteller bei seinen langhubigen Bikes eine absenkbare Gabel drin hat??
 Seltsam, wie ich finde.
Grüsse


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. September 2011)

Weil die Kinematik der Lapierres so gut ist, dass absenkbare Gabeln unnötig sind


----------



## Rockshock (8. September 2011)

naja, das kann ich jetzt nicht so ganz bestätigen. Die Kinematik bezieht sich ja auf den Hinterbau. Was vorne, beim Bergauffahren passiert, hat damit ja nichts zu tun. Wenn ich mit meinem Zesty, an Steile stellen komme, hebt  das Vorderrand regelmäßig ab. 
Also, ich mag die LP Bikes, aber das wäre etwas, dass ich verbessern würde. Aber gut...
Grüße


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. September 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Froggy 318 mit einer 200 mm Marzocchi???, laut der UK Seite.
> Was ich auch nicht (immernoch nicht) verstehe, warum LP es nicht schafft, absenkbare Gabeln für Spicy und Froggy einzubauen.
> Wißt ihr warum LP diese Philosophie verfolgt, während so ziemlich jeder andere Hersteller bei seinen langhubigen Bikes eine absenkbare Gabel drin hat??
> Seltsam, wie ich finde.
> Grüsse



Früher hatten die Spicy ab dem 516 eine Talas, aber nun hat LP wohl auch eingesehen, dass die Teile mehr Ärger als dass sie bei der Geo der Räder etwas nützen würden. Die Räder brauchen die Spielerei einfach nicht.

Und ja, das 318 hat eine 200mm MZ dran, sieht ziemlich scharf aus in echt 

@Rockshock: mein Vorderrad bleibt solange meine Beine den Berg noch hoch kommen immer am Boden. Und das am Spicy.


----------



## Rockshock (9. September 2011)

Ah, dann liegts wohl an mir, dass das Vorderrand an steilen Stücken hochkommt.
Wie dumm von mir.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. September 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Ah, dann liegts wohl an mir, dass das Vorderrand an steilen Stücken hochkommt.
> Wie dumm von mir.



Kein Grund für Sarkasmus... hat ja nicht nur mit der Geometrie zu tun.
Wenn ich die Sattelstütze einfahre und auf dem Sattel noch ganz nach hinten rutsche, dann kommt bei mir das Vorderrad auch hoch. Oder wenn ich den Rebound voll aufdrehe und die Gabel so sensibel einstelle, dass die bei jedem Kiesel eintaucht.

Aber mit der Stütze ganz draussen und etwas auf dem Sattel nach vorn gerutscht bleibt das Rad bei mir am Boden.


----------



## Rockshock (9. September 2011)

Nichts für ungut!

Davon abgesehen, finde ich die 2012 Räder überwiegend wirklich heiß. 
Oje, die Versuchung ist groß und das Spicy 514 echt cool!


----------



## hergie (9. September 2011)

Nimm gleich ein Froggy


----------



## Rockshock (9. September 2011)

Eigentlich sollte ich das, dann macht der Sprung vom Zesty auf Spicy mehr Sinn. Auf der anderen Seite, kann man mit dem Spicy aber besser den Berg hoch!

Was fährst du hergie?!


----------



## hergie (9. September 2011)

Behalte das Zesty für Touren und so. Das Froggy dann zum spielen ;-)
Zumal das Zesty ja schon ordentlich geht bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (9. September 2011)

Da hast aber auch Recht  Du fährst ein Froggy?


----------



## hergie (10. September 2011)

Erst 2012 
Hab zur Zeit ein Zesty und ein YT Noton. Will aber auf einen "waschechten" Freerider umsteigen. 

Das 518 Froggy


----------



## Rockshock (10. September 2011)

Sauber! ;-)!


----------



## schlurz (10. September 2011)

Heyho ihr Lapierre-Jünger!

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann kann man aus dem 2012er (konnte man das davor auch schon?) Zesty ein Spicy machen und vice versa. Das wäre ja mal echt süpi.

Mein Mund wird immer wässriger .

Was hat sich sonst noch geändert an der Geometrie, außer kürzere Kettenstreben und flacheren Lenkwinkel?


----------



## surprise11 (10. September 2011)

Wie soll das gehen bzw, was für einen Sinn soll das machen?


----------



## schlurz (10. September 2011)

Sinn? Zwei "Bikes" in einem kann der Sinn sein - frag doch mal bei Lapierre nach wegen dem Sinn .

Ansonsten steht das hier:



> Another strength of this model is the ability to completely change the soul of the bike and replacing shock ammo link. In practice Lapierre offers the opportunity to buy a frame only and have a range of use that goes dell'allmountain / enduro enduro / light freeride. Substituting the linkage and mounting a greater distance your ammo Zesty will turn around and around in a Spicy with 160mm d'excursions.



oder ....

Video mit Herrn Nicolas Vouilloz:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27617556"]Lapierre Zesty 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]

Nachzulesen alles hier: http://www.tri-ride.com/en/reviews/review-bikes/lapierre-zesty-2012/


----------



## Rockshock (11. September 2011)

Das Stimmt schlurz. Hat mein LP Händler mir auch erzählt. Ich glaube nur, dass der Lenkwinkel von einem Grad, unterschiedlich ist. Zesty 67 und Spicy 66 Grad. Ansonsten kann man entsprechende Gabeln und Dämpfer einbauen. 
Gruß


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. September 2011)

Das eine Grad Unterschied im Lenkwinkel bekommt man ja schon hin, wenn man von einer 140er Gabel auf eine 160er wechselt. Da ja laut Video und Text ("Substituting the linkage and mounting a greater distance")  neben der Dämpferaufnahme auch der Dämpfer ausgetauscht werden soll (-> konstante Gesamtlänge), könnte man fast annehmen, die Rahmen von Spicy und Zesty sind ab kommendem Jahr identisch.


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. September 2011)

Hi,
ein Foto vom Unterrohr bzw von der Kabelverlegung beim Zesty hat immer noch keiner? Oder hat es jemand genauer gesehen? Mich wÃ¼rde brandheiÃ interessieren ob es wieder so gelÃ¶st ist wie beim 2011er Alu-Modell, nÃ¤hmlich direkt Ã¼ber den Lapierre-Sticker auf dem Unterrohr, deshalb habe ich mir das 2011er Modell schon nicht gekauft, weil das sch...e aussieht. Und Carbon passt nicht zu meinem Geldbeutelâ¦
Bei den Carbonmodellen (ab 514) sind die ZÃ¼ge nach innen verlegt, also betrifft es eigentlich nur die beiden 314er und das 214er.

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlurz (13. September 2011)

Guck mal hier:







Ist zwar nur das 2012er Ladybike, aber ich denke die Zugverlegung wird beim 214 und 314 ebenso gelöst sein (Kristallkugel ).


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. September 2011)

schlurz schrieb:


> Guck mal hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja,
das Bild kenne ich schon. 
BlÃ¶d! BlÃ¶d! BlÃ¶d!
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf 
MuÃ ich wohl warten bis die Teile beim HÃ¤ndler stehen. 
Aber vielleicht kann ja noch jemand was zu den beiden anderen sagen weil Kabelbinder wÃ¤ren auch keine LÃ¶sungâ¦

GruÃ


----------



## geosnow (15. September 2011)

Talas braucht man bei guter Geometrie und 160mm nicht, denn mit 25% Sag ist die Gabel bei was echt?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. September 2011)

Um nochmal auf das Thema Schaltzüge und Co zu sprechen zu kommen:

BikeTV
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWQlxZFGZJk"]Lapierre Neuheiten 2012 - 3D      - YouTube[/nomedia]
sagt, dass bei allen Carbon-Modellen alles direkt von der Front im Oberrohr verlegt ist. Bei den Alu-Modellen soll lediglich der Bremszug für hinten außen verlegt sein. Allerdings sieht das bei den (größeren) Bildern des 314 iwie doch ganz anders aus


----------



## Rockshock (20. September 2011)

Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber ist doch auch ncith so schlimm, wenn die Kabelzüge außen liegen. Wenn du da mal was zu reparieren hast, dann ist es auch einfacher.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (20. September 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder, wobei ich es persönlich für hässlich halte, wenn die Kabel (wie bei obigen Bild) quer über das linke LP-Logo gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (20. September 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, wobei ich es persönlich für hässlich halte, wenn die Kabel (wie bei obigen Bild) quer über das linke LP-Logo gehen.



Genau meine Worte!!
Wie oft habe ich etwas zu reparieren? Zum Glück nicht so oft 

Und ich finde das die Zugverlegung sieht echt übel aus. Das Auge fährt ja irgendwie mit ;-)
Von der einen Seite hui und von der anderen Seite pf...
Das passt irgendwie nicht!


----------



## Rockshock (20. September 2011)

Ok gut. Aber deshalb auf ein LP zu verzichten?!


----------



## Maui_Jim (20. September 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Ok gut. Aber deshalb auf ein LP zu verzichten?!



Hab ja schon eins 
Will nur ein Neuesâ¦


----------



## Rockshock (20. September 2011)

Welches hast du denn? Willst du es verkaufen und ein Neues holen, oder zusätzlich?!

Gruß


----------



## Maui_Jim (20. September 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Welches hast du denn? Willst du es verkaufen und ein Neues holen, oder zusätzlich?!
> 
> Gruß



X-Control 310
Mal schauen, hab ja noch kein Neues


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (26. September 2011)

Wer - wie ich - nach neuen, detailreicheren Bildern vom 314er Zesty sucht, kann sich hier mal umschauen


----------



## ipuoL (27. September 2011)

hm ... da ist ja sogar ne xt Kurbel dran, statt wie auf der hp arm angegeben ne slx...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. September 2011)

ipuoL schrieb:


> hm ... da ist ja sogar ne xt Kurbel dran, statt wie auf der hp arm angegeben ne slx...



Also auch auf der HP steht XT, ist auch definitiv dran:

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/mtb/all-mountain/zesty/zesty-314#onglets

Evtl. mit dem 2011er Modell verwechselt?


----------



## vitaminc (27. September 2011)

Diese Zugverlegung am LadyBike finde ich seltsam. Mag sein dass es zum "Tragen" vorteilhaft ist, aber wie oft "schultert" ne Frau Ihr Zesty?


----------



## Maui_Jim (27. September 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Wer - wie ich - nach neuen, detailreicheren Bildern vom 314er Zesty sucht, kann sich hier mal umschauen



Vielen Dank!
Die Zugverlegung kann man auf einem Bild nur erahnen. Leider gibt es davon kein genaues Bild.

Aber mal was anderes: Das Bild ist von einem Händler! 
Das heißt ja dann das es schon möglich ist es zu kaufen!! Oder?
Bikedude hatte ja mal geschrieben, das das Zesty 314 in der KW 40 kommt...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (28. September 2011)

Habe das Zesty 314 2012 auch schon bei meinem Händler stehen sehen)


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. September 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Habe das Zesty 314 2012 auch schon bei meinem Händler stehen sehen)



Kannst du mir den Namen des Händlers mal bitte per PM schicken?
Wäre echt nett, meiner rührt sich nähmlich nicht  :-(


Gruß


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (28. September 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Habe das Zesty 314 2012 auch schon bei meinem Händler stehen sehen)




Und?! 


Ich meine, die Züge sind doch sicherlich außen über das Logo gelegt oder?

*Edit*
Ja, ich interessier mich gern, für solch unwichtige Sachen


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. September 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Und?!
> 
> 
> Ich meine, die Züge sind doch sicherlich außen über das Logo gelegt oder?
> ...



Bestimmt sind sie so verlegt... Alle Indizien sprechen dafür
Wenn wir uns nicht für solche unwichtigen Sachen interessieren, wer dann sonst ;-)

Gruß


----------



## kinschman (28. September 2011)

hallo,
zum neuen spicy hätte ich mal 2 kurze fragen - an die "preview-tester" und händler hier:
wie ist die dämpfereinbaulänge/hub ?
wie lang ist der radstand bei rahmengröße L
danke und grüße
LK


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. September 2011)

Die Dämpfermaße sind 216x63,5. Radstand leider unbekannt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Dämpfermaße sind 216x63,5. Radstand leider unbekannt.



http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/mtb/all-mountain/spicy/spicy-516#onglets

Müsste der Radstand nicht RC + TT sein? Also 1040mm in L?
Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler drinnen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. September 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/mtb/all-mountain/spicy/spicy-516#onglets
> 
> Müsste der Radstand nicht RC + TT sein? Also 1040mm in L?
> Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler drinnen?



Da hast du einen Denkfehler drin.
Schau dir mal genau die Geozeichnung an... dann wirst du erkennen warum.


----------



## Zearom (29. September 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/mtb/all-mountain/spicy/spicy-516#onglets
> 
> Müsste der Radstand nicht RC + TT sein? Also 1040mm in L?
> Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler drinnen?



Das gilt nur wenn SA = HA ist, dass ist beim Spicy aber nicht so, der Lenkwinkel ist flacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Da hast du einen Denkfehler drin.
> Schau dir mal genau die Geozeichnung an... dann wirst du erkennen warum.



Verdammt, die eine Linie hat ja einen Knick und ja die Winkel sind ja auch verschieden. 

Wenn ich das am Bildschirm nachmesse ist TT schon ein ganzes Stück kürzer als die unten gestrichelte Linie vom Tretlager zur Achse vorn.

Dann ist der Radstand definitiv > 1040mm


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. September 2011)

Aktuelle Enduros haben immer über 1100mm.
In der Regel 1110 bis 1190 .
1040 kann also unmöglich sein.


----------



## Rockshock (29. September 2011)

@pastajunkie: Hast eine PN )


----------



## kinschman (29. September 2011)

danke schonmal !!
dann bleibt ja bei der dämpferlänge alles wie gehabt - hatte was von nem 222er im spicy gehört und mich gewundert.


ach, das der rahmen von spicy und zesty bis auf das "dämpferbefestigungsteil am hinterbau" gleich sind, ist definitiv bestätigt ??
und auch, das man dieses dämpferbefestigungsteil einzeln nachordern kann um nach lust und laune von 140 auf 160mm zu wechseln (passender 200er bzw. 216er dämpfer vorausgesetzt) ??

würde dann wohl eher ein zesty nehmen, da eine 160er lyrik rein und falls mir die hinterbau-performance nicht reicht, mit den o.g.parts upgraden.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. September 2011)

kinschman schrieb:


> danke schonmal !!
> dann bleibt ja bei der dämpferlänge alles wie gehabt - hatte was von nem 222er im spicy gehört und mich gewundert.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke (weiß es aber nicht), das am Spicy dennoch mehr Fleisch am Rahmen ist. Außerdem haben die Spicys (abgesehen wohl vom 916) keine Pressfit Lager, sind also auch Hammerschmidt kompatibel. Die Lager verschleißen doch recht schnell, bei mir zumindest.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (29. September 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich denke (weiß es aber nicht), das am Spicy dennoch mehr Fleisch am Rahmen ist. Außerdem haben die Spicys (abgesehen wohl vom 916) keine Pressfit Lager, sind also auch Hammerschmidt kompatibel. Die Lager verschleißen doch recht schnell, bei mir zumindest.




Das mit den Lagern gänge ja noch.

Wobei eben das mit dem Rahmen wirklich das Ausschlaggebende wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (29. September 2011)

oh, tatsache! 
die zestys haben alle pressfit-bb, genauso wie das spicy 916.
was soll denn der quatsch ??
wie bekommt man denn dann ne kettenführung fest? (ne richtige...nicht so nen bionicon-tineff)
oder haben die etwa ne iscg-aufnahme am rahmen ?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. September 2011)

kinschman schrieb:


> oh, tatsache!
> die zestys haben alle pressfit-bb, genauso wie das spicy 916.
> was soll denn der quatsch ??
> wie bekommt man denn dann ne kettenführung fest? (ne richtige...nicht so nen bionicon-tineff)
> oder haben die etwa ne iscg-aufnahme am rahmen ?



Die haben sie, mein 2010er ja auch trotz Pressfit. ISCG05. Hammerschmidt zB geht halt nicht bei den Pressfitlagern.

Die NC17 Stinger ist recht sorgenfrei am Spicy.


----------



## schlurz (29. September 2011)

kinschman schrieb:
			
		

> ach, das der rahmen von spicy und zesty bis auf das "dämpferbefestigungsteil am hinterbau" gleich sind, ist definitiv bestätigt ??



Nein, sie sind nicht gleich! Der Spicyrahmen hat, entgegen dem Zestyrahmen, hinten eine Steckachse. 
Desweiteren kommt es mir auf den Bildern so vor, als ob die Front am Spicy ein ticken "bulliger" daher kommt.


----------



## kinschman (29. September 2011)

@schlurz:
mist...wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil....ist mir ja gerad was unangenehm 

also dann fasse ich mal soweit zusammen:

zesty:
- pressfit-bb
- iscg05 (??)
- schnellspannachse hinten

spicy(alu)
- "normal-bb"
- iscg05
- x12-achse hinten

fazit:
vom federweg kann man zwar up-bzw.downgraden, aber es sind schon verschiedene rahmenkonzepte.


----------



## Maui_Jim (29. September 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Habe das Zesty 314 2012 auch schon bei meinem HÃ¤ndler stehen sehen)



Hi,
hab heute endlich mal mit meinem HÃ¤ndler gesprochenâ¦
Lieferzeitpunkt des Zesty 314 in GrÃ¶Ãe 46, nach Aussage des netten Herrn am Telefon, Ende Januar 2012.
Lieferzeitpunkt Zesty 514 in 46 Ende Februar! 

In GrÃ¶Ãe 42 und 50 sind sie bald lieferbar, KW 40 oder so, versteh mal einer die Franzosen

Prost Mahlzeit!

GruÃ Peter


----------



## geosnow (29. September 2011)

Wenn ich wieder ein Taiwanbike kaufe, wirds ein Lapierre. Der Spicy 516 Rahmen gefällt mir super. Und das DH Bike ist auch erste Sahne, obwohl ich nur das 720er getestet habe.


----------



## agnes (30. September 2011)

taiwanbike? wer lässt schon die rahmen nicht da herstellen^^

edit: gibt es 2012 wieder framekits vom spicy?


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. September 2011)

Rahmenkits vom Spicy gibt es nicht. Nur vom Froggy, DH und Rapt.


----------



## geosnow (30. September 2011)

Das ist eigentlich Schade. Aber ich versteh Lapierrr: die Spicy Kunden wollen ein komplet Bike, und zudem hat das 516er einiges an Potential zum Tunen.


----------



## agnes (1. Oktober 2011)

schade das die frame kits eingestellt worden sind. naja die hatten ja auch einen ernormen preis^^ 

klar gibt das 516 noch was her. aber mir gefällt die rahmen farbe vom 9er besser.

naja bringe gleich erstmal mein zesty zum dealer. mt8 muss noch mal eingestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (1. Oktober 2011)

was für eine Farbe wird vom Froggy das Rahmenkit haben und was für einen Preis mit welchen Anbauteilen? bin am überlegen ein 2011er Rahmen zu nehmen oder doch nen 2012, längere Kettenstrebe ist halt den Berg hoch angenehmer, und beim LW kann man ja nachhelfen, bleibt nur die Farbe und da gefällt mir 2011 diese nicht so....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Oktober 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> was für eine Farbe wird vom Froggy das Rahmenkit haben und was für einen Preis mit welchen Anbauteilen? bin am überlegen ein 2011er Rahmen zu nehmen oder doch nen 2012, längere Kettenstrebe ist halt den Berg hoch angenehmer, und beim LW kann man ja nachhelfen, bleibt nur die Farbe und da gefällt mir 2011 diese nicht so....


----------



## Lock3 (1. Oktober 2011)

f*ck jear, da würd ich sofort 500 eusen mehr für ausgeben,schei*e ist der geil OO


----------



## Lock3 (1. Oktober 2011)

mit dem kürzeren Hinterbau hät ich nun auch bis auf LW fast die gleiche Geo wie beim Hardtail, und somit könnte ich den Rahmen auch in L im FR/DH-Einsatz uneingeschränkt fahren was mir sehr entgegenkommen würde, denn da war mir bisher M nen tick zu klein vom Oberrohr und L nen tick zu lang in der Gesamtheit (vor allem Heck habe ich gefühlt sehr gemerkt)


----------



## agnes (2. Oktober 2011)

ist das der 9er froggy rahmen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Oktober 2011)

Nein, das ist das Rahmenkit.


----------



## Rockshock (3. Oktober 2011)

Yeeehaaa..! f... ist der Rahmen geil!!!!!


----------



## Lock3 (4. Oktober 2011)

ich bin gerade etwas enttäuscht, kann es sein, dass beim Froggy auch 2012 die Kettenstrebe gleich lang bleibt wie in den vergangenen Jahren und nur bei Spicy und Zesty diese kürzer geworden ist?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Oktober 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> ich bin gerade etwas enttäuscht, kann es sein, dass beim Froggy auch 2012 die Kettenstrebe gleich lang bleibt wie in den vergangenen Jahren und nur bei Spicy und Zesty diese kürzer geworden ist?



Wenn ich die Geometriedaten von 2011 und 2012 vergleiche dann ja, immer noch 438mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (4. Oktober 2011)

Enttäuscht?? Warum glaubt jeder, dass eine kürzere Kettenstrebe nur Vorteile bringt. Für Modelle wie Zesty und Spicy macht das vlt noch Sinn, aber für Froggy und DHs ist die (1,3cm) längere Kettenstrebe deutlich besser in Hinsicht auf Laufruhe und Abfahrtsperformance. Gibt auch diverse Artikel im Netz und MTB Magazinen darüber.


----------



## Lock3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Enttäuscht?? Warum glaubt jeder, dass eine kürzere Kettenstrebe nur Vorteile bringt. Für Modelle wie Zesty und Spicy macht das vlt noch Sinn, aber für Froggy und DHs ist die (1,3cm) längere Kettenstrebe deutlich besser in Hinsicht auf Laufruhe und Abfahrtsperformance. Gibt auch diverse Artikel im Netz und MTB Magazinen darüber.



natürlich schafft es Laufruhe bei schnellen Abfahrten, aber einem steigt auch nicht so schnell die Front bei Auffahrten...

Für mich persönlich wäre die kürzere Strebe aus dem Grund erstrebenswert, da diese, wenn sie denn so lang wie am neuen Spicy gewesen wäre, die gleiche Länge hätte wie an meinem Hardtail, und auch der Rest der Geo hätte bis auf ein paar Feinheiten recht gut übereingestimmt, das etwas längere Oberohr des Froggys in "L" hätte ich gerne mitgenommen,doch nicht das lange Heck.
Ich bin lange ein Froggy in M gefahren und dann in L, M war mir einen Tick zu kurz vom Oberrohr her und L etwas zu lang in der Gesamtheit, da wäre mir eine kürzere Kettenstrebe schon gelegen gekommen....

Gut das Tretlager wurde abgesenkt, dafür aber auch der Lenkwinkel, dadurch dürfte es nochmal ruhiger bei Highspeed sein, aber wahrscheinlich für langsamme und enge Sachen weniger geeignet....


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. Oktober 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich wäre die kürzere Strebe aus dem Grund erstrebenswert, [...]


----------



## Lock3 (4. Oktober 2011)

jaja ich wusste das sowas kommen würde


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Oktober 2011)

Streber!


----------



## basti.rlp (6. Oktober 2011)

Das Froggy 518 2012 überzeugt mich von den Federparts (Gabel und Dämpfer) sowie den Bremsen (Formula One) her mehr als das Specialized SXT 2012. Ich möchte mit dem Rad aber auch kleinere Touren machen und benötige daher eine Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblätter so wie beim SXT 2012. Kann man das denn einfach beim Froggy 512 2012 ranbauen, oder muss ich da mit Problemen rechnen?

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (6. Oktober 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Das Froggy 518 2012 überzeugt mich von den Federparts (Gabel und Dämpfer) sowie den Bremsen (Formula One) her mehr als das Specialized SXT 2012. Ich möchte mit dem Rad aber auch kleinere Touren machen und benötige daher eine Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblätter so wie beim SXT 2012. Kann man das denn einfach beim Froggy 512 2012 ranbauen, oder muss ich da mit Problemen rechnen?
> 
> Grüße!



sollte es wie bei den vergangen Modellen sein,wovon ich ausgehe, dann ist es auf jeden Fall möglich!


----------



## basti.rlp (6. Oktober 2011)

Kann man da ein Set empfehlen? Doppelblatt, Bashguard, Kettenführung usw. ... muss halt alles ran


----------



## Lock3 (6. Oktober 2011)

Nimmst du diese SLX Kurbel mit SLX Umwerfer und eine 2-fach Kefü deiner Wahl für Innenlagermontage oder ISCG05 und fertig


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2012)

Ausverkaufte bikes: X-Control 310 in 41 cm und 46 cm, X-Flow 912 in 41 cm und 46 cm, Zesty 214, zesty 314, zesty 714 in 50cm, Zesty 914 in 46 cm, Spicy 516 in 46cm und 50 cm, Spicy 916 in 42 cm und 46 cm.
Ich möchte drauaf hinweisen, dass erst Anfang Januar ist. Offensichtlich sind die neuen LP Modelle deutlich besser angekommen, als gehofft / geplant. Für diese Modelle gibt es KEINEN weiteren Liefertermin! Wenn euer Händler also noch eins hat oder in der Vororder stehen hat, dann solltet ihr nicht warten. Da kommt nix mehr.

Gruß


----------

